
Computer Vision Project Ideas - azubair
Hi i am looking for ideas for my final year project. I am interested in computer vision and deep learning. I would love to hear some ideas regarding this field that you think are worth working on.
======
jhernandez1
There are a number of CV areas which are well suited for a final project
including scene, landmarks and object recognition Also, in-scene text
recognition, think OCR for video, and, of course, image/video manipulation
detection, aka deep fakes.

~~~
jhernandez1
Another dataset which might be interesting to use:

Synthetic Word Dataset (for text in the wild)

[https://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/data/text/#sec-
synth](https://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/data/text/#sec-synth)

~~~
jhernandez1
Check this HN posting for an approach to tackle this topic:

Creating a CRNN model to recognize text in an image
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20075671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20075671)

